# My Guard Donkey



## tifflunn (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe I need to switch my big Mastiff Storm with my wee mini donkey Hershey. Storm in notorious for sleeping through anything(not a watch dog in any part of the dogs being).

So needless to say there was some comotion around our area last night which required some police presence. And we hand an opportunity to host a few cruisers in our driveway ( big Mastiff still asleep but slowly coming awake) and there were 3 police officers 1 older fellow who has been here before and has heard the dire loathing brey of Hershey - one young fellow who seemed very comfrotable wondering around manure piles and such and one big young fellow that was a bit stand offish. So They do there thing and check to make sure all is well and Mr. Hershey then lets out one of his nice loud alert calls that could wake the dead(except the mastiff) if needed too, and he keeps it up for a good 3 breys. I swear that big fellow was going to pee his pants
















- His reaction was definately noted by the other two fellows and I am sure it will be noted back at the station- I had to reassure him no one was dying in my barn and he was more than welcome to go meet the cause to the awful noise.

So here is to my guard Donkey Hershey!!!!!









keeping all that is strange away from his barn





My Storm is slowly losing his seat in the house and Hershey is slowly gaining respect to taking over the dogs spot


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 22, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwww, dont you just love it when they do THERE guarding OH!



I love stories like this. I had my barn cameras on that go into our pastures. Our insurance man trying to sell us a new policy. First my 3 parrots went off on him (I have since sold the loud mouth, he was a molluccan cockatoo, and was always screaming!) covered then so they were quiet, then all of a sudden out of the back bedroom comes the loudest bray from Earl. I thought the guy was going to pee his pants..I just smiled and said "oh we have animals all over the farm, including the bedroom" little did he know it was the barn camera! I am sure someone somewhere thinks we have a donkey in our house.

BTY I LOVE mastiffs, even the lazy one



I had the old style Great Danes who were big and muscular.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 22, 2008)

And they say geese make good guard animals!

Nothing subtle about donkey voices. I imagine if there had been anyone lurking near your barn, Hershey would have scared them, um, spitless!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 22, 2008)

OH! Being very new to "hobby farming" I guess that is what we are called...

we did not tell anyone we were getting a donkey when we got our first...we barely knew how to look after the horse OH! ...anyway we put a baby monitor in the barn with Emily, and a horse friend dropped by, Emily did her most mornful bray, and the looks we got and the hysterical laughter....I was a little hurt because I was so proud of my odd choice of pet...

Then we did tell our neighbor about a new addition, he figured it was a horse until he heard it through the woods to his house....he also hooted .....

I must admit when my husband and youngest son went to pick her up, son had never seen or heard one and he also laughed at her....but everyone who sees them loves them





Nothing to do with a guard dog/donkey...


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 22, 2008)

Priceless story!! I just love that pitiful sound






But must admit, the first time I heard it I wondered what their problem was


----------



## outlawridge (Feb 23, 2008)

GREAT story!





Oh I LOVE it when the donkeys bray!! My non-horsey friend just loves my minis and was bringing a big bag of treats over to them when Banjo let loose. She hadn't heard his voice yet. The look on her face was priceless!! and through her disbelief and confused expression she said, " I think I have a new favorite of all your animals!" Banjo also gets very woolie in winter and he was then too. She calls him wookie, here's his pix


----------



## tifflunn (Feb 23, 2008)

Medowridge- That is quite funny - I have heard of parrots being overly vocal








I spent my day silently chuckling to myself- I need to make Hershey a sign for his stall- something like the sheriff


----------



## jdomep (Feb 23, 2008)

tifflunn said:


> Medowridge- That is quite funny - I have heard of parrots being overly vocal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT! It needs to say - "There's a NEW Sherriff in town" and have his picture





Or get shirts or a poster printed up for the police station



:


----------



## tifflunn (Feb 23, 2008)

jdomep said:


> tifflunn said:
> 
> 
> > Medowridge- That is quite funny - I have heard of parrots being overly vocal
> ...



I got to do that






Thers a new sherriff in town LOL- my hubbys going to love it- I will post the pictures when its done LOL


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 23, 2008)

I love Banjo's picture, I really prefer the winter woolies over the summer shorties


----------



## Shari (Feb 25, 2008)

OMGoosh.... that is too funny!!


----------

